# Pit Boxes and Car Haulers



## 4wdsedan (Jun 15, 2006)

I have seen an older thread about custom pit boxes, but I am more interested in what you guys are using to haul your stuff around. I think the PLANO tackle setups are very common, but I can't seem to find much out there that would work well right now. So if you know where I can find a bad @ss toolbox, or tacklebox for my pit stuff, PLEASE let me know. So far Wal-Mart had very little that I could find.  

Thanks for helpin out!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Bass Pro Shops, Gander Mountain, Cabelas. Places like that will have the best selection of tackle (RC tool) boxes. You just pick what works for you.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Do you read these forums? There is already a huge thread about this.


----------



## 4wdsedan (Jun 15, 2006)

SuperXRAY said:


> Do you read these forums? There is already a huge thread about this.


As I stated... the one thread I saw was kinda geared toward CUSTOM boxes.... I need to know what kinda standard stuff is out there. I can't find one that has much potential. But hey, maybe I will just look at it again. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## FBR (Oct 22, 2005)

i like to use the 3600 and 3700 sized boxes and then i just put em in hauler bag i have a little bit larger one for my tool
plano makes em and all the stores tom listed should have em as well as walmart


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I know alot of guys who use the plano boxes and it seems to work out very well for them


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

I saw that crazy ronnie has a realy cool setup I found the pictures in photoalbumb and I will try to put some links. I realy like how he set up his pit box and I am going to try making something similar. I think you will also like how he setup his pit boxes.
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/8243/cat/510
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/8242/cat/510
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/8241/cat/510
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/8240/cat/510
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/8239/cat/510
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/8238/cat/510
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/8238/cat/510
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/8237/cat/510
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/8236/cat/510
I know that this Is alot of links but I think that his toolboxes are a realy cool way to setup especaly where I reace cuz there is limited pit space


HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## 4wdsedan (Jun 15, 2006)

that is the box i have been looking for basically. I can't find the one that has full width pull out drawers and large open top lid. like the 777 i think has the split front... seems all the ones around here are split, and that won't work out for what I am thinkin'.

Thanks for the links and suggestions. I will def keep looking locally.


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

I have this box from Plano; I had to special order it ,at $78.00 it was not cheap

http://www.planomolding.com/content/index.cfm?siteaction=product&lineid=2&groupid=16&sectionid=54&partid=70

It only has a 3 drawer section I plan on making some dividers to make it work a little better. :thumbsup:


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

DARKSCOPE001 said:


> I saw that crazy ronnie has a realy cool setup I found the pictures in photoalbumb and I will try to put some links. I realy like how he set up his pit box and I am going to try making something similar. I think you will also like how he setup his pit boxes.
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/8243/cat/510
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/8242/cat/510
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/8241/cat/510
> ...


wow darkscope001 that is freakin sweet


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

Im not realy shure what it is that you want this is what I run (this is everything now) I run this large plano roller http://www.planomolding.com/content/index.cfm?siteaction=product&lineid=2&groupid=16&sectionid=54&partid=72
Then inside the roler I run a softsider tackle box that holds 4 big deviders and store all my tools and such inside the deviders. then I use a pistol case to hold my chargers and electronics http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?id=0014928224894a&navCount=6&podId=0014928&parentId=cat20772&navAction=jump&cmCat=MainCatcat20712&catalogCode=QT&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat20772&hasJS=true
and that pistol case is stored inside of a lare softsider transport made by a company called wingtote. http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0002p?&M=WGT <here is a line of there products post back and tell me or someone else what it is specificly you want. because I only want that one plano box like crazzy ronnie for my chargers and power supply to speed up set up and take down time in the pits. so im not shure what you want do you want a new thing to put your tools in or do you want a compleat setup


HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## 4wdsedan (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks... Actually I need a whole new set-up. The box Crazy Ronnie has in the pics is the style i was looking for, but locally it is just not avail. So I am looking at what IS available, and also what is online. I need something for parts, tools, and car(1) right now. All my old R/C stuff is just not usable anymore. It was too small when I bought it several years ago.... now that I am getting back into racing, I can't see using what I had. 
So again, thank you all for yor help! All the pics of the plano's is exactly what I needed.... Some inspiration on a great setup. :thumbsup:


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

sometimes at hobbyshops they used pit boxes for cheap. i got 1 for like $10.


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

i use field boxes for planes, there nice roomy and somtimes you can place your car onthe top(where the plane goes) as a stand!


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

This has to be the best travel bag out! I saw one a couple of weeks ago. It is very nice. they have a radio and starter bag that attaches to the main bag. They have a 10th scale bag but the 8th scale is a better size. Don't let the price scare you.

This is the bag I saw

http://www.teammagic.com.tw/en/profra.jsp?tag=proInf&id=119220&pageNum=3

Here is a place to buy at a good price.

http://stores.ebay.com/Debbies-RC-World-Inc_Other_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ1QQftidZ1QQpZ3QQtZkm



here is a knock -off,

1) http://www.horizonhttp://www.horizonhobby.com/Search/Default.aspx?SearchTerm=Hauler%20Bag%20&CatId=hobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdId=SWK9905


----------

